# Vilskettä ja vipinää



## sakvaka

Kuinka voidaan ilmaista englanniksi parhaiten sanonta "vilskettä ja vipinää", esimerkiksi lauseessa "Siellä sitä vasta oli vilskettä ja vipinää"? Idiomi tarkoittaa, että paikka oli täynnä ihmisiä tai muita eliöitä, jotka tekivät jatkuvasti erilaisia asioita ja kenties juttelivat kovaäänisesti.

Jos kaupungilla on markkinat, on siellä varmasti vilskettä ja vipinää. Sitä voi tosin löytää muurahaiskeostakin.

"The place was swarming with life" ei tyydytä minua täysin, sillä tälle löytyy jo oma suomenkielinen vastine: "Paikka kuhisi elämää."

Jos keksitte jotain, kertokaa. Kiitos etukäteen! - sakvaka


----------



## Gavril

sakvaka said:


> Kuinka voidaan ilmaista englanniksi parhaiten sanonta "vilskettä ja vipinää", esimerkiksi lauseessa "Siellä sitä vasta oli vilskettä ja vipinää"? Idiomi tarkoittaa, että paikka oli täynnä ihmisiä tai muita eliöitä, jotka tekivät jatkuvasti erilaisia asioita ja kenties juttelivat kovaäänisesti.
> 
> Jos kaupungilla on markkinat, on siellä varmasti vilskettä ja vipinää. Sitä voi tosin löytää muurahaiskeostakin.
> 
> "The place was swarming with life" ei tyydytä minua täysin, sillä tälle löytyy jo oma suomenkielinen vastine: "Paikka kuhisi elämää."
> 
> Jos keksitte jotain, kertokaa. Kiitos etukäteen! - sakvaka



Sopisikohan sanonta "hustle and bustle"? Encarta-sanakirjan mukaan tämä tarkoittaa,                                               

1. *noisy activity: *lively noisy continual activity
"enjoyed the hustle and bustle of the big city"

On muita mahdollisia käännöksiä yhteydestä riippuen. Selityksesi perusteella, lause "Paikalla oli vilskettä ja vipinää" voidaan kääntää näin: "The place was bustling with activity".

Mitä muuten tarkoitetaan sanoilla "sitä vasta" ("Siellä sitä vasta oli vilskettä ja vipinää")?


----------



## sakvaka

Ehdotuksesi kuulostaa oikein hyvältä, kiitos paljon!

Sanoja _siellä sitä vasta_ on hieman vaikea kääntää. Synonyyminen ilmaisu on tässä tapauksessa _siellä jos missä_. Se tarkoittaa, että paikka oli ihan omaa luokkaansa vilskeen ja vipinän suhteen, siis malliesimerkki paikasta, jossa sitä oikeasti on. Mutta eiköhän suurin osa natiiveistakin sijoittele noita sanoja vapaasti sen kummemmin merkitystä ajattelematta.


----------



## etrade

Gavril said:


> Mitä muuten tarkoitetaan sanoilla "sitä vasta" ("Siellä sitä vasta oli vilskettä ja vipinää")?


Siellä todellakin oli vilskettä ja vipinää !


----------



## Tappahannock

I agree that "hustle and bustle" is the most likely candidate for a word-close translation and perhaps the best translation overall.

If you're leaning in the direction of "swarming with life," I would suggest considering "teeming with life" instead.  "Swarming" suggests insects or at least emphasizes a huge number of distinct individuals moving about.  When you talk about "swarms of people" you are really alluding to insects as a way of emphasizing how many people there were, because only insects _literally_ swarm.  "Teeming with..." as generally understood is a better idiom for emphasizing a high level of activity and energy, I think, although I suppose that in a strictly literal interpretation, it has more to do with fullness than activity.   So IMO the typical usage is "swarming with people/police/tourists" or "teeming with life/activity."

Regarding _sitä vasta on_, _siellä vasta oli_, and so on, I would say that the conversational equivalent in US English is "Now THAT's [a real]..." or "Now THERE's [a real]..." -- in contrast to other situations that are only pale imitations of the quality in question.  The _vasta_ here is saying "only/first at this point or in this case, and not in other/earlier cases you may have encountered and incorrectly considered to be..."


----------

